# agmatine anyone?



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone tried this? it is produced in the body naturally and anecdotally, supplementation creates a calming yet uplifting feeling. The limited pharmacology available is very interesting and involves nmda and the opioid system among other things.


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

hmm interesting.. Any more info on this?


----------



## harryllyod (Jun 4, 2013)

seriously??


----------

